# 94 nissan sentra instrument and tail lights



## nissan 94 (Jun 16, 2005)

My instrument lights and my tail lights do not work, i assume it's a fuse. But who knows where it is.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

nissan 94 said:


> My instrument lights and my tail lights do not work, i assume it's a fuse. But who knows where it is.


I had the same problem when I wired two wires together that shouldn't have been during a head unit install. I can't remember which fuse blew, but I found it pretty quickly. Just check the fuses in the kicker panel and in the engine compartment, you'll find it.


----------



## ChrisBulla (Dec 1, 2004)

under the driver side dash on the left...

-cb


----------



## bill monahna (Jul 7, 2005)

*fuse problem I think*

I had a problem starting my car,so I took the battery out and had it checked, I was shown that it was dead and I needed a new one. I bought one and installed it, Now there is no problem as of yet with it stating however I tried to go for a ride and the thing wont come out of park, I looked at the manual and it say that the shift lock key will have to be reset but it never moved. so I called the dealer and I was told that it could be a fuse or the solinoid, I also noticed that when I put the breaks on the break lights do not come on. I did purchase the extended service gold warranty, and I was told that the solinoid might be or might not be covered, what is this soilanoid and where would I check for the fuse that they are talking about, I checked all the fuses in the inside of the car. can someone help?


----------

